# Cobra Oar Lock Tuning



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

SpeyFitter said:


> Just wondering what ways you guys have tuned your cobra oar locks?
> Has anyone used a vice? What works best in your opinion? (I have a few vices at work I was thinking of using). Any tips/tricks?


Take it off and smack it between a river rock and a hard place. No room for a vice on my boat


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I was thinking about using a balljoint press at work, then I don't even have to pull the lock off the frame. Maybe I'll try it out and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

SpeyFitter said:


> Just wondering what ways you guys have tuned your cobra oar locks?
> Has anyone used a vice? What works best in your opinion? (I have a few vices at work I was thinking of using). Any tips/tricks?


Call Sawyer 

they should be able to tell you the best method. 

I'd hate to see someone crack a $50 lock


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes. I used a vice. Worked well. Used a cheater bar to make the fine tuning easier.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Two rubber mallets.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

I remember seeing this awhile ago...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7dPfFmUxMw


----------



## followthebubbleline (Mar 16, 2009)

I used the outside of the vise; open the vise to pull open the ears. Really nice way to fine tune. No hammering involved.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Be careful 'tuning' it much more than that, they break easier than you might think. As the number of tunings increases, so does the likelihood it breaks.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

DoStep said:


> Be careful 'tuning' it much more than that, they break easier than you might think. As the number of tunings increases, so does the likelihood it breaks.


What about temperature?
Do it on a warmer afternoon on the river rather than evening.


----------



## Jon Brower (May 18, 2011)

you might consider heating it up to. tends to make the brass more malleable.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

If you use a vise to squeeze, use a jaw protector or a thick rag to prevent the vise from damaging the brass.


----------

